# A Career in controls



## SJC Inside Wireman (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes I myself just got in controls 3 yrs ago and yes it was a bit intimadating at first. I suggest for you to educate yourself about plc's,vfd's and and if you know what the I.o mogule purpose is then you should not have a issue with the logic and purpose of a plc. Even when you do understand the meaning & purpose of a plc dont forget that there are different softwares such as rs5000 and etc. You only keep on learning more and more and thats when you become more valuable.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you have any formal education? That's how I got my foot in the door as a young apprentice. I worked a service truck with my jw and we did industrial service calls. After a few months he realized my college education wasnt the waste of money everyone said it was. I could troubleshoot plc issues much easier than him because I had a better understanding of the system.

Long story short you'll need to prove somehow that you have knowledge of the subject.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck. Find an industrial contractor and pay your dues.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

First, we need to define 'controls'. It's a lot more than hooking up wires according to a drawing. Almost anyone can handle that. 

To me, a control guy is one who can spot mistakes on drawings (most drawings I see have several), know how to correct them, know how to spot mis-wiring in control panels, and most important, design and install modifications to existing equipment. 

A control guy might need to know how to program a PLC, but there's a LOT more to it than that. He needs to know what type of signal the wire he's about to land is, and does it match the type of signal of the terminal. I can't think of how many times I've seen engineered drawings that had analog signals going to digital terminals, 24DC going to 120AC, various stuff like that. 

Out of several hundred electricians around here, there are about a half-dozen that I'd call control guys. 

Also, not very many people jump right in to controls. Most of us came up through the ranks. We started out carrying material, bending pipe, pulling wire, etc., until our ability with controls was discovered. Even then, it's not exclusively controls.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I spend a lot of my time working on control systems but the field is so incredibly complex that a guy who specializes in it would easily put me to shame.

It's a heck of a lot more than it used to be where all you had to be able to do was understand ladder logic and wire relays. That's still part of it, but you've gotta be able to program PLCs and drives, and understand communications protocols, understand all process hardware, in addition to being able to install it.

Controls is one of those fields where if you can get good at it, you won't have to look for jobs, because employers will practically come to you. The good techs are in very high demand.

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha, in demand indeed. I met a tech that wasnt even sure what company was on his business card..he said the cell phone number was still good. Lol


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

All I can add is this--

Always not be afraid to ask questions and be prepared for a lot of reading! :lol: The controls field changes as rapidly as the computer field, and there is always something new just around the corner! It is definitely "When all else fails, read the instructions!". Best of luck to you!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> ...The controls field changes as rapidly as the computer field, and there is always something new just around the corner....


 That's the one frustrating part for me. I know nothing about PLC programming. I'd love to learn, but there are so many different PLCs and they're all constantly changing, it seems like if I'd have to do it practically every week to stay on top of things, and I just don't have the opportunity for that.

-John


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> That's the one frustrating part for me. I know nothing about PLC programming. I'd love to learn, but there are so many different PLCs and they're all constantly changing, it seems like if I'd have to do it practically every week to stay on top of things, and I just don't have the opportunity for that.
> 
> -John


That's what I love about the HMI products they have out like WonderWare. With most of these, you order the version for the PLC that you want to program or monitor. The machine commands are built-into these HMIs. IMHO, I know enough programming to be dangerous! :lol: What I have mostly concentrated on was the hardware end and interfaces/cabling/comm. You know how everything out there doesn't work out like it does on paper! The extent of my programming has been mostly PID tuning and ladder-logic. As you already said, there are only so many hours a day!
:thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

jmsmith said:


> You know how everything out there doesn't work out like it does on paper! The extent of my programming has been mostly PID tuning and ladder-logic. As you already said, there are only so many hours a day!
> :thumbsup:


And to complicate things even further, with PID tuning, you need a fair amount of knowledge of the process you're trying to control. 

Control work is complicated.......

lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Try taking a class from a supplier that has training like Industrial Controls Inc. I have gone to several of their classes over the years aand now they have some online. 
http://www.industrialcontrolsonline.com/training/classroom


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Try taking a class from a supplier that has training like Industrial Controls Inc. I have gone to several of their classes over the years aand now they have some online.
> http://www.industrialcontrolsonline.com/training/classroom


Was trying to think of who it was... Thanks for the link! I've dealt with them from the time most everyone was totally pneumatic.


----------

